# Last Minute Request



## dadabigalow (May 13, 2009)

Ok Nothing like waiting till the last miniute, but HELP.
I just obtained a video projector, and want to do a Window Silhouette effect.
Does anyone know where I can Download a good creepy Silhouette video?


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

I believe Hirez Designs sells one.


----------



## Dark Lord (Jul 25, 2007)

He does,http://hi-rezdesigns.com/online_store_updated/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1&products_id=6
but doesn't have downloads, so your kinda out of luck, & I don't know of anyone else that makes them..............unless you vid a quick one yourself...

**Atmosfearfx is the only other one http://www.atmosfearfx.com/ - Lunatic Lightening, but no download, DVD only & outta time to order it........


----------

